# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  АРИЯ. Дедушки отечественного хэви-метала [heavy metal, rock]

## Vanya

Помнится, кто-то просил инфу по этой группе...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Ария* — российская группа, играющая в жанре хэви-метал, музыка которой выдержана в стиле групп новой волны британского хэви-металла.

Ария является одной из старейших и самых успешных метал-групп России. Лауреат премии Fuzz 2007 года как лучшая live-группа. Её участниками были образованы многие другие известные группы («Мастер», «Кипелов», «Маврик», «Артерия»), которые вместе составляют плеяду, называемую «семейка Арии».

Большая часть текстов группы написана поэтами Маргаритой Пушкиной и Александром Елиным.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Будущие музыканты «*Арии*» Виталий Дубинин и Владимир Холстинин познакомились во время учёбы в МЭИ, где создали любительскую рок-группу «Волшебные Сумерки». Дубинин поначалу был поющим басистом, потом на роль вокалиста был приглашён Артур Беркут. В 1982 году Дубинин покинул группу, чтобы закончить образование. Вскоре Беркут получил приглашение на место вокалиста в популярной арт-рок группе «Автограф», и «Волшебные Сумерки» распались.

Холстинин вместе с бас-гитаристом Аликом Грановским стали участниками группы «Альфа», исполнявшей хард-рок. Группа просуществовала всего несколько лет. В период борьбы с самодеятельными коллективами в 1982-84, музыканты вынуждены были искать работу в официальных ВИА. Холстинин, Дубинин и Грановский присоединились к ВИА «Поющие сердца» в 1985 году. Туда же из распавшегося ВИА «Лейся Песня» перешёл Валерий Кипелов. Дубинин покинул «Поющие Сердца» спустя несколько месяцев, чтобы учиться на вокалиста в Академии им. Гнесиных.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Алик Грановский* 

Играя в «Поющих Сердцах», Холстинин и Грановский параллельно создали сайд-проект: группу, которая должна была исполнять хэви-метал. Менеджером и художественным руководителем нового коллектива стал Виктор Векштейн, директор «Поющих сердец», который предоставил музыкантам свою студию. Название группы придумал Холстинин, выбрав его наугад как удобно переводящееся в латиницу.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Сергей Маврин*

После ряда аншлаговых концертов в «*Арии*» происходит конфликт между новым гитаристом Андреем Большаковым и менеджером Виктором Векштейном. Большая часть группы, кроме Холстинина и Кипелова, встаёт на сторону Андрея и разрывает отношения с Векштейном, но Виктор сохраняет права на название. Грановский, Большаков, Молчанов и Покровский создают группу «Мастер» и в 1987 году выпускают дебютный одноимённый альбом, содержащий в том числе несколько песен, написанных ими для «*Арии*».

Валерий Кипелов и Владимир Холстинин остаются в «*Арии*». В коллектив приглашают басиста Виталия Дубинина, который играл с Холстининым и Беркутом в «Волшебных сумерках» и «Альфе» ещё в начале 80-х, а также гитариста Сергея Маврина и барабанщика Максима Удалова (оба — экс-«Чёрный кофе» и «Металлаккорд»).

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В сентябре 1994 года был совершён двухнедельный тур по Германии в семи городах, включая выступление в берлинском Хард-рок-кафе. По вине организаторов, тур проходил в ужасных условиях и не принес «арийцам» ни копейки. Скандал с организаторами отразился и на положении дел в группе.

После окончания тура Валерий Кипелов фактически покинул группу: перестал появляться на репетициях и записи альбома в студии, и провёл несколько концертов с группой «Мастер». В декабре Алексей Булгаков (вокалист и лидер «Легиона») пробовался как замена Кипелову. В январе 1995 года Сергей Маврин покинул коллектив, заявив, что отказывается продолжать выступления без Кипелова. На место Маврина, сначала как сессионный музыкант, был приглашён Сергей Терентьев, впоследствии он стал постоянным членом группы.

Кипелов и Маврин несколько месяцев выступали вдвоём с программой «Назад в Будущее» с кавер-версиями песен иностранных рок-групп (Slade, Black Sabbath и др.), а также песнями «*Арии*». Существует бутлег одного из таких таких концертов. Но проект не увенчался успехом, и в конце 1995 Кипелов вернулся в Арию под угрозой санкций за срыв договора со стороны компании *Moroz Records*. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Виталий Дубинин и Владимир Холстинин*

В 2001 г. Кипелов, Манякин и Терентьев покидают группу из-за разногласий с остальными участниками коллектива.

По словам Виталия Дубинина, новый альбом выйдет не раньше 2010 года. Сочинение песен для него уже началось, первой из них станет «Поле битвы», выпущенное на сингле в ноябре 2009 года.

Об обвинениях в копировании музыки у других групп. Владимир Холстинин в интервью Дилану Трою:



> Большинство наших музыки-то никакой толком не знают. Услышали один раз - «Iron Maiden», и давай нас склонять. Триольный ритм играли еще «Deep Purple», массу аналогичных моментов можно найти и у «Jethro Tull». Вот хоть бы раз написали, что я содрал что-нибудь у «Jethro Tull». Хоть какое-то разнообразие...
> 
> Оригинальная логика: а если бы «Ария» играла кондовый рок-н-ролл, то получается, что мы обдираем Чака Берри? Во всем мире дискуссия на эту тему давно закончена.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В 2007-08 «*Ария*» провела концертный тур, посвящённый 20-летию альбома «Герой Асфальта». На заключительном концерте тура в Москве и Санкт-Петербурге приняли участие Кипелов и Маврин в качестве гостей (в том же году этот концерт был выпущен на DVD и CD).

03.10.08 стартовал тур «Дай Жару». Во время тура Ария исполняла песни, которые не исполняла давно, либо не исполняла вообще, с момента написания. Тур очень удачно завершён концертом в Москве 22.05.09.

По словам Виталия Дубинина, новый альбом выйдет не раньше 2010 года. Сочинение песен для него уже началось, первой из них станет «Поле битвы», выпущенное на сингле в ноябре 2009 года.

----------

